# 128gb one-pc rig?



## Niel (Nov 27, 2016)

I wonder if somebody here is using a 128gb-standalone-pc rig without pricey Xeon processors? Is it even possible today?

If yes - what CPU and Motherboard do you use?

I want to buy a i7 64gb rig tomorrow, but I don't know, if I need 128gb-ready motherboard today for an upgrade in the future. It looks like i7 processors support up to 64gb max, so the answer is "no", but I am not sure.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 27, 2016)

Be sure to check Intel's and the mainboard manufacturer's data sheet for the CPU before the purchase:
http://ark.intel.com/products/family/79318/Intel-High-End-Desktop-Processors#@Desktop

The latest i7s support 128 GB of RAM (see link). Better also check your desired mainboard to avoid the mem bottleneck with the board.


----------



## Niel (Nov 27, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Be sure to check Intel's and the mainboard manufacturer's data sheet for the CPU before the purchase:
> http://ark.intel.com/products/family/79318/Intel-High-End-Desktop-Processors#@Desktop
> 
> The latest i7s support 128 GB of RAM (see link). Better also check your desired mainboard to avoid the mem bottleneck with the board.



Yes they are. Thank you for the link. 

So it looks like i7 6800K + Asus X99-A-II rig should run fine with 128gb ram?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 27, 2016)

FWIW; Here's a build I created a few days ago and that I'll get when I have the money someday lol:

*MB:* Asus X99-Deluxe-II
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 6850K
//CPU Fan: Noctua NH-D15
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 128 GB DDR4 2400MHz CL14
*SSD* Main: 1TB Samsung 960 Evo NVMe M2
*SSD* Secondary: 1TBSamsung 850 Evo Sata3
*HDD* Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200rpm 64MB
*Case*: Corsair Carbide Clear 600C Inverse ATX Full-Tower
//Case Fans: 5xNoctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm 1500RPM
*PSU*: Corsair HX1200i 80+ Platinum, Active, Modular
//GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 8GB ROG STRIX Gaming

The // ones are for gaming / overclocking / both and are not necessary for DAW purposes albeit recommended


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 27, 2016)

Niel said:


> Yes they are. Thank you for the link.
> 
> So it looks like i7 6800K + Asus X99-A-II rig should run fine with 128gb ram?


Looks solid.


----------



## URL (Nov 27, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> FWIW; Here's a build I created a few days ago and that I'll get when I have the money someday lol:
> 
> *MB:* Asus X99-Deluxe-II
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 6850K
> ...



PSU seems a little overkill...? other then that you almost have my spec.


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 27, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> FWIW; Here's a build I created a few days ago and that I'll get when I have the money someday lol:
> 
> *MB:* Asus X99-Deluxe-II
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 6850K
> ...


What do you think such a rig would cost?


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 27, 2016)

URL said:


> PSU seems a little overkill...? other then that you almost have my spec.


It's a PSU that leaves a lot of room for growth and expansion.
With no beast-gpu and or overclocking it might be an overkill tho.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 27, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> What do you think such a rig would cost?


~3.5k usd


----------



## NameOfBand (Nov 27, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> ~3.5k usd


Thanks!


----------



## URL (Nov 27, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> It's a PSU that leaves a lot of room for growth and expansion.
> With no beast-gpu and or overclocking it might be an overkill tho.



I use Corsair RM750x 750W PSU for ASUS GeForce 1060 3Gb and 3 pci cards, no overclocking.


----------



## rgames (Nov 27, 2016)

Noam Guterman said:


> ~3.5k usd


Keep in mind that for less than that price you can get two 64 GB 6700k machines that will vastly outperform the one.

If you reuse some drives/cases/power supplies on one or two you can probably get three 6700ks for the same cost.

rgames


----------

